# Official Dog Thread



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll start here's my dog Lebowski and the lady(if anyone is wondering, the dude does indeed abide...)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool dog, cute girl, but the framed picture of you with the African kid sitting at a table?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Cool dog, cute girl, but the framed picture of you with the African kid sitting at a table?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

last one I took of Brandy...I'll post better ones this weekend and maybe a dock work vid


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

My bully:








Winston


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

He's got some nice balls


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

jealous


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Heres a few of mine enjoying the warm weather last week out on the lawn


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Heres a few of mine enjoying the warm weather last week out on the lawn
> View attachment 201999


I take it you really like or breed Boxers...Cute pups







the pic almost looks staged (perfect spacing)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dozer


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Chico


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Dozer


awesome bully


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice dogs boys!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Keep this thread clean and on topic


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Dozer


Hey dick I have a draft horse with the same name


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey trav what kinda dog is chico?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ksls said:


> Keep this thread clean and on topic


directed at?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> Keep this thread clean and on topic


directed at?
[/quote]

I just had to clean up some posts in this thread that were uncalled for by a couple of members. They know who they are.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting that a woman mod would be more disturbed by a member calling another member and ass, than she would about one member calling another's g/f a dog


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Didnt see the post but I saw it posted here and it has been delt with so drop it.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

lol nice job


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the day we picked her out








KSLS I was hoping it wasn't me for complimenting Bob351 on his dogs balls.

***edit, forgot text


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

APBT.
Damn I missed the posts that weren't "clean" lol.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dannyboy, my girl is from boston...you puked on her...should i cry and send you multiple emotional PM's about how im going to cry all night because you've questioned the integrity of my relationship which could blossom into something more?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> dannyboy, my girl is from boston...you puked on her...should i cry and send you multiple emotional PM's about how im going to cry all night because you've questioned the integrity of my relationship which could blossom into something more?


You're right, it is cool to call another guys girlfriend a dog, especially because it was all based on some sports heckling


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

never said it was cool...but you fired first...if you can't take the burn, dont start the fire...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I made a little joke but I know your alpha ego couldnt take being laughed at so you had to make it personal









God forbid someone say something acctually mean to you







I know your life has been "oh so tough" as you like to tell us.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have dogs and i love them.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> f*ck off, I am the alpha male


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

If you dicks get this thread closed I'gonna be pissed off...Take it to AQHU thats what it's for!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> If you dicks get this thread closed I'gonna be pissed off...Take it to AQHU thats what it's for!










sorry everyone, lets move on...I love dogs. ZO how old is Brandy?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i blame you ZOSICK, for making me open up the heavy sauce.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Last warning ppl..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Some more pics of our dogs


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my boy diego from a couple months ago


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badass dog ^^^


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Sapir, he's gorgeous


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a nice pup sapir


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ksls my boxer pwns all yours


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks guys








ksls your boxers are my favorite, they look nothing like the ones you see in the u.s.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

great dog pics, guys and K!...Keep 'em coming!....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Sapir, my guys are the traditional old school look. We import a few of them from Europe to keep our guys looking the same. The Americans have made their Boxers look long and lean with long noses. Not something I fancy, I prefer a well muscled dog, square and substancial bone with strong working lines.

DT where did you get your dog from? A breeder?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet dogs guys and gals


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

those are mine 3 muskatiers..haha...

o yea, my boxer stil got his hole tail...








just like the mastino napolitano all is stil on it....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy cripes i LOVE that neo!!! that thing is friggin SWEET!!!


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

yea verry sweet dogs(mastino napolitano) they realy are treu to his owner....
you realy need to force him to get him pissed of 
i dont train him, he s just a friendley housedog... 
when he s snurking its REALY loud...have to put the tv on level 23...








but not dogs for every one,he needs a BOSS... they could be verry dangerous when they lash out...550kg/cm


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah i was looking at a female, but not many breeders in my area...the only female was at a pet store, and they wanted a good bit of change for her. i got 2 presa canario's instead, i know all about being a BOSS, just ask DT's mom.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

aha yea indeed very nice doggys you have, to bad you dont have a pict of them ....maybe later?...
and the females have a power in his mouth from 575kg/cm a little more than the male s...
and some time s i see some ppl who buy dogs like that and they dont know anything expecialy in a dog pack..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great lookin' dogs on this thread!









Here's Farina "at work..."


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

laila 2 years old, boxer beagle mix


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i will get proper pics up later...they've gained a solid 15lbs since i got them...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

10pointers said:


> I'll start here's my dog Lebowski and the lady(if anyone is wondering, the dude does indeed abide...)
> 
> View attachment 201988
> 
> ...


Looks a little like my lola....

I will post some pics later


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

This is the only one I can find at the moment.

Trust me there are TONS more. My wife takes many Lola pics...


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

okee r1dermon....

in italy the mastino napolitano was a police guard dog....NOW they are not anymore...dont know exact reason...
and they must have a muzzle to walk in public ...im from holland here its not so problem dont need a muzzle
but okee....dogs are dogs ,always keep guard...
realy dog lovers here...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sasha says hello. 13 weeks old tomarow.










at 8 weeks when we picked her up.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ What a cutie!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ What a cutie!


Dave,
I love the way you train your dobermans!..Very obedient dogs!...Farina rocks like SLAYER concert!!...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ What a cutie!


AWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

I will find some of Lola's puppy pics later or tomorrow when I get home...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

This will be our first summer since we adopted him, can't wait to take him out on our canoe and camping trips


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

this is emmy.. she is about 10 now and a little on the chubby side
she's a miniature pinscher and chihuahua mix


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Another pic. Had to post. I love this dog.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking dogs!...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

This is Sherman, my hairy son...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Does he have a lot of trouble in the humidity of venezuela? I hear the breeds with short noses do. I sometimes see it in my boxer during the summer and let him take it easy and cool him off with the hose.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...Kick ass bulldog you got there Hannibal!...He rocks like a FAITH NO MORE concert!...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Every time i take him to the dog park i bring tons of water and ice with me to avoid heat stroke... Venezuela is too hot half year so you need to be very cautious if you have a brachycephalic breed...

A few more pics:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

here they are today playing in the yard. i've got them very well trained, to the point that they'll stay in the yard without a leash (of course i'd never leave them unsupervised...but not bad for a months work)









another one...they're pushing 60lbs now. they were around 40-44lbs when i got them. haha. BEASTS. i think they might make 115-120. the dogs show zero aggression, they come when they're called, they sit on command...etc...very smart animals.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Brandy (mine) and Buster my sisters labradoodle<- not much of a lab he's scared shitless of water


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Brandy looks awesome.

What is your opinion of those labradoodles?

I can't stand the look of them, and am disgusted in the oodle craze of creating a new breed the way they are. They are mutts in my opinion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont believe in intentionally breeding two different breeds.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> here they are today playing in the yard. i've got them very well trained, to the point that they'll stay in the yard without a leash (of course i'd never leave them unsupervised...but not bad for a months work)
> 
> View attachment 202133
> 
> ...


nice dogs r1dermon expecialy the color patern realy nice.... i geus you can laugh enough with those 2.....
and indeed, good to know they stay in the garden haha.... 
what are they a male and female??? or 2 male s or 2 female

and indeed all the dogs with flat noses you have to be very caution, my boxer and mastino dogs dont like the warm wether to...
and therefore, i to,take some cold drinking with me when whe go big walking....its sad but ok..so be it...

i never heard about a dobberman ripping apart 2 rotweilers! but ok its not good to let dogs fight eachother in the first place!!!

ppl come and go but dogs always stay loyal to you... when you raised him good.they wil die for you 
by the way, i cant believe some ppl training there dogs verry hard to make them dominant false agresife and gaming...such a dog would never sleep beside me! ..... i would never trust a dog like that in a public place with kids and so ,its like you always have a leathel gun with you ....
most of the ppl dont stay tuned to theire dogs ,are commonly the main reason for bad injuries agresife and suprice attack....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

2 females from the same litter. They always have a 5 gal bucket of cold water available. I've never heard them growl, they have a very stable temperment.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You must be doing a very good job with them r1. I have read a lot of horror stories on people who take home 2 puppie. Yes, they look awesome. How old now? 200+ lbs of dogs to feed must be hell to pick up poop. What are you feeding them? I. Bet you have no fear of anyone breaking in ur house.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they're on eukanuba natural lamb and rice...its a decent food, but I plan to switch to wellness at 1yr. They eat a 40lb bag about a week and a half. So it's about 100 or sllightly over in food per month.

just yet, they'd probably lick someone to death before mauling them if they broke in. They'd definitely bark though for sure, which is good enough for me.

they're better together imo. The last puppy I brought home was very lonely for the first few weeks...but these two play together, sleep together, take walks together...hell, they eat and drink from the same bowls. They're harness and collar trained, and barely pull when walking. (that took a ton of training, and a ton of treats). They know not to jump on people or furniture, and they lick/protect my 2 year old son like he's theirs.

they're a lot more energetic than I thought they'd be, which isn't a bad thing. They love walks and running in the grass.

they hate being in their 10x20 kennel. They'll whine and bark and generally look sad. So last week we tied them to about 30 ft of chain each in the back yard, and they friggin LOVE being there when I'm away. We've stopped using the kennel for that reason.

we'll be getting an underground electric fence next week to start training on that. Other than that, I can see why this breed is very feared by all as ferocious beasts that will attack children. These two attack us daily with kisses, licks, they even attack us with their ferocious wagging tails...deadly for sure.

dolphinswin, I'd recommend these dogs to anyone who wants a large, beautiful mollaser type dog, and who likes to be slobbered with kisses and K9 affection. You need a firm hand, and you absolutely have to train them to obey your 3 major commands, sit, stay,come. Any signs of dominance have to be firmly disputed, letting the dog know that you're in control, but you're not a nazi,youre there to lead, and love the dog.

I enter the door first. I'm the first up the stairs, I eat first, I sit first, at no point does the dog sit on my furniture. I own the toys, if the dog gets a toy I don't want it to have, I take the toy and say no. Once the toy is released, I reward good behavior. These are not dogs for people who can't commit to a lot of effort in training, but I promise you, the effort, the time, the money...its all worth it in the end.

the biggest issue you'll find,is OTHER people who don't train their dogs. If an aggressive little terrier came and bit one of my dogs, and my dogs ripped it into begging strips, I might have liability in something like that...so it's always prudent to be careful of your surroundings, and train/socialize the hell out of your dogs.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sound like you are doing very well r1. I think if they did not have as much control, any dog has the potential to be aggressive or dominant. It just sicks out like a sore thumb wheb a 120 lb dog does it.

We get compliments all the time from people telling us how mellow our dog is. Even our trainer is super impressed. It is a reflection of constant training and stinulation


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

The boy and his dog


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Brandy looks awesome.
> 
> *What is your opinion of those labradoodles?*
> 
> I can't stand the look of them, and am disgusted in the oodle craze of creating a new breed the way they are. They are mutts in my opinion.


Expensive worthless breed to be honest with you, I can only comment on Buster...he's intelligent but nervous and indecisive as hell which makes him worthless as a hunting dog.







He also has many medical issues skin problems and ear infections. Keeping his ears clean is a semi weekly duty...

I would never buy one...When I asked my sister the same question she gave the same answer...Yet she would never trade Buster for anything. He's a goon but has a great personality not an aggressive bone in his body


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Every time i take him to the dog park i bring tons of water and ice with me to avoid heat stroke... Venezuela is too hot half year so you need to be very cautious if you have a brachycephalic breed...
> 
> A few more pics:
> 
> ...


beautiful bully you have there, love the face


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> Brandy looks awesome.
> 
> *What is your opinion of those labradoodles?*
> 
> I can't stand the look of them, and am disgusted in the oodle craze of creating a new breed the way they are. They are mutts in my opinion.


Expensive worthless breed to be honest with you, I can only comment on Buster...he's intelligent but nervous and indecisive as hell which makes him worthless as a hunting dog.







*He also has many medical issues skin problems and ear infections. Keeping his ears clean is a semi weekly duty...*I would never buy one...When I asked my sister the same question she gave the same answer...Yet she would never trade Buster for anything. He's a goon but has a great personality not an aggressive bone in his body








[/quote]

Skin issues such as flaking and itchiness plus ear issues are signs of food allergies. Just a suggestion but switch the dogs food to a grain free product such as Acana grainfree, Now or Taste of the Wild (try to get fish formulas). Then add 400UI of Vitamin E and a Fish Oil capsule daily (good additive to any dogs diet since most dogfoods are lacking in Vit E and Omega's) A dogs body can not absorb EFA's (essential fatty acids) without Vitamin E. It will take between 12-16 weeks to see if there is a difference but can be worth it in the long run.

As for the really dirty ears, its a build up of yeast. The best solution and cheapest is an ear cleaner made up of 50% apple cider vinegar to 50% water. I like to use warm water so its not such a shock. Apple Cider vinegar is what kills the yeast. Once you mix it up use what you need and store the rest in the fridge. I throw the leftover out because its so cheap to make. Its important with any ear cleaner to then take some paper towel and remove as much of the water as possible. yeast builds up in damp, warm places that dont have good air flow.

Sorry to highjack, on with the puppy pics!!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ksls said:


> Brandy looks awesome.
> 
> *What is your opinion of those labradoodles?*
> 
> I can't stand the look of them, and am disgusted in the oodle craze of creating a new breed the way they are. They are mutts in my opinion.


Expensive worthless breed to be honest with you, I can only comment on Buster...he's intelligent but nervous and indecisive as hell which makes him worthless as a hunting dog.







*He also has many medical issues skin problems and ear infections. Keeping his ears clean is a semi weekly duty...*I would never buy one...When I asked my sister the same question she gave the same answer...Yet she would never trade Buster for anything. He's a goon but has a great personality not an aggressive bone in his body








[/quote]

Skin issues such as flaking and itchiness plus ear issues are signs of food allergies. Just a suggestion but switch the dogs food to a grain free product such as Acana grainfree, Now or Taste of the Wild (try to get fish formulas). Then add 400UI of Vitamin E and a Fish Oil capsule daily (good additive to any dogs diet since most dogfoods are lacking in Vit E and Omega's) A dogs body can not absorb EFA's (essential fatty acids) without Vitamin E. It will take between 12-16 weeks to see if there is a difference but can be worth it in the long run.

As for the really dirty ears, its a build up of yeast. The best solution and cheapest is an ear cleaner made up of 50% apple cider vinegar to 50% water. I like to use warm water so its not such a shock. Apple Cider vinegar is what kills the yeast. Once you mix it up use what you need and store the rest in the fridge. I throw the leftover out because its so cheap to make. Its important with any ear cleaner to then take some paper towel and remove as much of the water as possible. yeast builds up in damp, warm places that dont have good air flow.

Sorry to highjack, on with the puppy pics!!!









View attachment 202186

[/quote]

Thats why cropped ears a good!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

here is my almost 5 year old Boston Terrier


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

most ppl dont know better and thinking cropped ears is for FIGHT!!

and for the LOOK...

in holland its forbiden to cut the ears ....or he has to have major ear problems .....

i believe sometime s they will gleud the ears....


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

just some pics...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i prefer my dogs to have all their parts.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

pirana666,
your mastino nap is beautiful dog!...do they have shar-pei in them?!..it sure looks like it!...


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

it sure looks like it he? haha... (i dont know)

the onley thing i know that the dogs where almost extinct?? died...

dr scanzanni brought back the race again...1940 i belief...

yea they have realy elastic skin you would realy be suprise how much skin they have wowww...

but ok it was love at first sight...lol

some love them some hate ....


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

ZO Brandy looks like a great dog!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

there's a serious lack of rottweiler in this thread

this is my boy Bentley


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bently sure has a pretty smile!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Alexx said:


> there's a serious lack of rottweiler in this thread
> 
> this is my boy Bentley
> 
> ...


Haha. He goes from happy as hell to total disapproval.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That rotti hahaha.

You should caption the first and second pic like :

At first I was like

But then I was like


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking Rott, Alexx!...Bentley rocks like a BEATLES concert!...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Great looking Rotti alex, might be my next choice for a dog.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that is an awesome rottie. love big dogs. whats the temperment like?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet rottweiler alex







my fav dogs.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> that is an awesome rottie. love big dogs. whats the temperment like?


cheers all







he's an awesome dog

his temperament is typical of most rotties
.... he's a proper character, very stubborn but funny with it... very smart dog but crazy as a box of frogs,
he's a big softy at heart, and naturally protective of his family/house
he's around 115-120 lbs but will still try and get on your lap given the chance









he's good with people for the most part but overly loud people put him on edge
... he is also the kind of dog that needs a "boss"... he will proper take the p1ss if you let him


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone have a German Shepherd?


----------

